# Extra $ 1,000 off Happier Holiday promo



## Spartan01 (Aug 24, 2014)

I received this email from a local dealership for an extra 1,000 off inventory vehicles. Not sure if this is across the board but I would keep your eyes open for the final push into the calendar year.

It says it was valid from today until 12/24.


----------



## [email protected] of Bel Air (Jul 3, 2014)

Only for the following 2015 models and is good through 12/24. It not lockable for deals afer 12/24

3 Series sedan, GT, and Sport Wagon
4 Series coupe, convertible, and GC
5 Series sedan and GT
X1
X3
X5


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm showing M's to be included as well. Wow. :thumbup:


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

Interesting. Can it be combined with outstanding UDE discount?


----------



## armoredsaint (Apr 16, 2006)

Perfect timing too, I am picking up my new 2015 535ix M-Sport this afternoon and my dealer told me this morning also.

I got $8300 off total with my BMW Fleet discount included too.


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Is it for existing inventory vehicles? Or would it also apply for a vehicle that was ordered for delivery next week? I'm in FL, not sure if there are any region limitations as well...


----------



## Shadowfax (Feb 26, 2006)

Marsb007, I'll ask when I pick my ordered x3 up this afternoon.


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Shadowfax said:


> Marsb007, I'll ask when I pick my ordered x3 up this afternoon.


Thank you! Good luck with the delivery, and don't forget the mandatory pics as well...:thumbup:


----------



## JayNLA (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm shopping a 435i or M4 convertible right now

So this additional $1000 on existing inventory applies to the M4 Convertible too?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

marsb007 said:


> Is it for existing inventory vehicles? Or would it also apply for a vehicle that was ordered for delivery next week? I'm in FL, not sure if there are any region limitations as well...


It would apply to in transit or cars at port as long as they arrive and can be retailed by 12/24. So if I had something arriving at port and you signed up for it next week, you'd get the $1k.


----------



## stingr23 (Oct 27, 2014)

adrian's bmw said:


> It would apply to in transit or cars at port as long as they arrive and can be retailed by 12/24. So if I had something arriving at port and you signed up for it next week, you'd get the $1k.


Does it stack with UDE? I am curious to know if I could have qualified for it since I just picked up the car yesterday.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

JayNLA said:


> I'm shopping a 435i or M4 convertible right now
> 
> So this additional $1000 on existing inventory applies to the M4 Convertible too?
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## [email protected] Arlington (Oct 15, 2014)

[email protected] of Bel Air said:


> Only for the following 2015 models and is good through 12/24. It not lockable for deals afer 12/24
> 
> 3 Series sedan, GT, and Sport Wagon
> 4 Series coupe, convertible, and GC
> ...


In addition to this, I'm seeing the discount is applied to *2014* 3 series sedans, GT and Spt Wgn


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

stingr23 said:


> Does it stack with UDE? I am curious to know if I could have qualified for it since I just picked up the car yesterday.


I haven't confirmed that yet. Might be too late since you already signed.


----------



## chaswyck (Oct 12, 2014)

adrian's bmw said:


> It would apply to in transit or cars at port as long as they arrive and can be retailed by 12/24. So if I had something arriving at port and you signed up for it next week, you'd get the $1k.


Great. My car is due into Port Hueneme on 12/26. 2 days late and a thousand dollars short! I know it's risky because I wouldn't have inspected the car, but would it be possible for me to sign the paperwork and start the lease on 12/24 in order to get this promotion?


----------



## stingr23 (Oct 27, 2014)

adrian's bmw said:


> It would apply to in transit or cars at port as long as they arrive and can be retailed by 12/24. So if I had something arriving at port and you signed up for it next week, you'd get the $1k.


Is my GSM lying to me? He said that neither of us qualified as he himself ordered a customer sold car that's due to be delivered next week.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

stingr23 said:


> Is my GSM lying to me? He said that neither of us qualified as he himself ordered a customer sold car that's due to be delivered next week.


Priority 1 units do NOT qualify. So he's right- his customer sold car does not qualify.

But if you do a dealer transfer or find one in transit and it's in stock by 12/24, you're good.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

chaswyck said:


> Great. My car is due into Port Hueneme on 12/26. 2 days late and a thousand dollars short! I know it's risky because I wouldn't have inspected the car, but would it be possible for me to sign the paperwork and start the lease on 12/24 in order to get this promotion?


If your car is in priorty 1 sold status prior to 12/10, you wouldn't have been eligible anyway. Car has to be in inventory by 12/24. Can't pre-sign paperwork on incoming units.


----------



## chaswyck (Oct 12, 2014)

adrian's bmw said:


> If your car is in priorty 1 sold status prior to 12/10, you wouldn't have been eligible anyway. Car has to be in inventory by 12/24. Can't pre-sign paperwork on incoming units.


Thanks for the info Adrian. Looks like I missed the $1,000 by a week or so. That makes it even more annoying that it took 18 days for it to get on a ship after production was completed.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

stingr23 said:


> Does it stack with UDE? I am curious to know if I could have qualified for it since I just picked up the car yesterday.


Confirmed- can be combined with UDE!


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

chrischeung said:


> Volume incentieves are how dealerships can sell below published incentives+invoice.


how do these volume incentives work. Do the dealers have to hit a certain number of units OR is it the total value (cumulative MSRP) of their sales?


----------



## BUYSELLFIL (Aug 6, 2012)

Units and CSI


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

buysellfil said:


> units and csi


csi?


----------



## BUYSELLFIL (Aug 6, 2012)

Customer satisfaction index. The survey results after you buy a car or service one. These results really do matter to the dealership. Financially and well as determining the Centers of Excellence annually.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Come to think of it....I never filled out a survey after leasing my car.


----------



## PAtime (Nov 11, 2014)

Is this "extra $1,000" used to decrease the sell price of the car by $1,000. Or, is it a rebate to use to pay for MSD, cap reduction, the first payment, etc. 

Also, same question for the $1,000 college grad discount. 

Thanks


----------



## BUYSELLFIL (Aug 6, 2012)

It comes off the bottom line number so it doesn't matter what it covers just not MSD.


----------



## PAtime (Nov 11, 2014)

BUYSELLFIL said:


> It comes off the bottom line number so it doesn't matter what it covers just not MSD.


Sorry, I am not sure what you mean by the "bottom line number". Do you mean the sell price?


----------



## BUYSELLFIL (Aug 6, 2012)

It is all the same money. It is $1000 less you have to take out of your pocket if that helps. It doesn't matter where it comes from. It will show $1000 rebate on the contract.


----------



## PAtime (Nov 11, 2014)

Well, for a lease it does make a difference. I would prefer it to decrease the sell price by $1,000. That way the MF calculation decreases as well.

Anyone know if I this will actually decrease the sell price?


----------



## BUYSELLFIL (Aug 6, 2012)

Why would it decrease the MF? MF is the interest rate on the "loan." The MF won't change but the payment would go down slightly.


----------



## PAtime (Nov 11, 2014)

BUYSELLFIL said:


> Why would it decrease the MF? MF is the interest rate on the "loan." The MF won't change but the payment would go down slightly.


Sorry I wasn't clear. The MF it self does not change. But by decreasing the sell price, you decrease the amount that is used in the calculation with the MF. Therefore you decrease the monthly "rent fee".

So I would like to use the $1,000 to decrease the sell price. Can I do that?


----------



## BUYSELLFIL (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't see why not but if you are paying upfront costs it typically comes off of that. It really depends how the business manager structures the paperwork.


----------



## bimbee (Dec 23, 2014)

*looking for a trustworthy CA to deal with, new england area or beyond*

i am in the boston area, and looking to lease either an x3 or a 328/335 sedan or wagon by year's end. could you recommend some reputable CAs that are straightforward and hassle-free with their pricing? very open to an out of state deal as well.

also, i heard there is a $3,500 holiday cash promo going on right now for 2014 328 sedans, can anyone confirm this? any promotions that are not necessarily on bmw na's website(ie. said 3500 cash back-can't see it anywhere on their site).

thank you in advance, this forum is extremely helpful!


----------



## BUYSELLFIL (Aug 6, 2012)

Kurt Baitz Is amazing...

BMW OF STRATHAM 
603-772-0000 Main #
(603) 702-2373 His Cell

They are working great deals to close the year off strong 

Tell him Fred sent you.


----------



## bzcat (Sep 23, 2009)

PAtime said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear. The MF it self does not change. But by decreasing the sell price, you decrease the amount that is used in the calculation with the MF. Therefore you decrease the monthly "rent fee".
> 
> So I would like to use the $1,000 to decrease the sell price. Can I do that?


Depends on your state. In California for example, the $1,000 reduction in cap reduction will trigger sales tax so taking the rebate that way increases your drive off. So most people take the rebate and apply it on drive off on a lease.

BMWFS doesn't allow the rebate to be applied towards selling price BTW. Only towards cap reduction. The selling price is between you and your dealer. BMWFS rebate comes in as a reduction on capitalized portion of the lease. You can think of it as a reduction in selling price but it technically is not applied that way.


----------



## Gregnew2BMWx28d (Dec 24, 2014)

*Costco and Happier Holiday promo*

Hey all, I have put a deposit on a X3 x28d with delivery date in January. I requested a costco price, which got me to 46,900 (premium pkg, cold weather, navigation). Do you think my deal would qualify?


----------



## [email protected] of Bel Air (Jul 3, 2014)

Gregnew2BMWx28d said:


> Hey all, I have put a deposit on a X3 x28d with delivery date in January. I requested a costco price, which got me to 46,900 (premium pkg, cold weather, navigation). Do you think my deal would qualify?


Sorry but you won't qualify. You have to take delivery by the close of business tomorrow(24th).


----------



## PAtime (Nov 11, 2014)

So now that Dec. 24 has passed, and this $1,000 promotion is over, is there any new promotion or rebate to take its place. 

I'm thinking that BMW will come out with a strong after Christmas program/ promotion to end the year. Has anyone heard of anything new??


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

One of the local dealerships in DC Metro area (BMW of Fairfax) is extending it to 12/31/14. Not sure if that is due to BMWNA or just the dealer kicking in the $1k. 

I got an email about it. Not in the shopping mode, as mine is just 12 months old.


----------



## ddeliber (Jan 31, 2013)

rkinra said:


> One of the local dealerships in DC Metro area (BMW of Fairfax) is extending it to 12/31/14. Not sure if that is due to BMWNA or just the dealer kicking in the $1k.
> 
> I got an email about it. Not in the shopping mode, as mine is just 12 months old.


I got the same email.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

PAtime said:


> So now that Dec. 24 has passed, and this $1,000 promotion is over, is there any new promotion or rebate to take its place.
> 
> I'm thinking that BMW will come out with a strong after Christmas program/ promotion to end the year. Has anyone heard of anything new??


In-stock allowance of $1k been extended through 12/29. Better hurry. That's an absolute.


----------

